# Dubai Free Zone Medical Center



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

I failed my medical test in a free zone of Dubai so my visa was cancelled before getting stamped and I came back to my home country. There is no type of ban on me but I am black listed in the medical center of that free zone where I applied last time and failed medical test due to scars in my chest. My question is, can I come on visit again and apply anywhere else in U.A.E except that free zone where I am black listed? Because there is no type of immigration ban on me and if I get job anywhere in U.A.E, can I appear in medical test in any other medical center or they all have my record and will consider it based on previous medical test?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

asimrotana said:


> I failed my medical test in a free zone of Dubai so my visa was cancelled before getting stamped and I came back to my home country. There is no type of ban on me but I am black listed in the medical center of that free zone where I applied last time and failed medical test due to scars in my chest. My question is, can I come on visit again and apply anywhere else in U.A.E except that free zone where I am black listed? Because there is no type of immigration ban on me and if I get job anywhere in U.A.E, can I appear in medical test in any other medical center or they all have my record and will consider it based on previous medical test?


Why do you think you will pass it a second time?


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Why do you think you will pass it a second time?


Definitely...They found scars in my lungs while having chest X-Ray and declared me unfit considering it OLD TB, but I got it checked from renowned pulmonologists in my country and no TB was found in past and present. The shades (scars) in my lungs was just due to chest infection or cough that was completely removed after taking antibiotics for a week only. 

So I'm sure that I will clear medical test, if done again but want to confirm that Am I able to undergo medical test in other medical centers in U.A.E (Except that free zone area) and can appear in medical test (anywhere else) or not, as that free zone (where I failed previous medical test) has black listed me and I don't want to spoil my visit cost and effort again if there's any doubt because I've heard that the record automatically sent to all the recognized medical centers in U.A.E and they will find it again.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

bump


----------

